# Drive belt for HD 250 x 750



## jagness (Mar 24, 2018)

I bought this lathe from Lathemaster, but they're no longer in business. My drive belt shredded into nothing last night (the one that goes on the motor). All I can find are strings where it used to be. Does anyone know the belt specs? The owner's manual isn't much help. A picture of which pulley grooves it was on might help too. I had it set the way I liked it and hadn't really looked at it in years.


----------



## BillH (Mar 24, 2018)

jagness said:


> I bought this lathe from Lathemaster, but they're no longer in business. My drive belt shredded into nothing last night (the one that goes on the motor). All I can find are strings where it used to be. Does anyone know the belt specs? The owner's manual isn't much help. A picture of which pulley grooves it was on might help too. I had it set the way I liked it and hadn't really looked at it in years.





Yes, mine did the same thing, Littlemachineshop sells them


----------



## jagness (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks for your reply, but Littlemachineshop says they don't have it. He says the Grizzly G4000 lathe uses the same belt though.


----------



## Wolfie01 (Mar 27, 2018)

Arc eurotrade should have it then. If I'm correct the G4000 is the 9x20 lathe!


----------



## Wizard69 (Mar 28, 2018)

On my 9x20 i have a Gates 5M730.  These can be found online or at a local business selling motion control supplies.  

Now what your machine needs is unknown.  However you can easily measure around the pulleys and then order the closest standard belt size. 

Honestly 5m belts are a bit small in my opinion.  A belt drive upgrade is worth considering.


----------



## BillH (Mar 28, 2018)

His lathe is the Lathemaster 8x14, aka Harbor Freight 8x12. HF might have it.
This belt is used for the low range, his and mine dry rotted out. Personally, I think a VFD and three phase motor would be a good long term solution. Im going to do this when I upgrade mine to CNC


----------



## RM-MN (Mar 28, 2018)

V-belts are specified by their width, length, and the amount of power they can transmit.  Measure the width of the pulleys as the belt should be just slightly proud of them when seated.  Then measure the distance around the path the belt takes.  Now check the rating of the motor to find the power.  From that info you can get a belt that will fit.


----------



## BillH (Mar 28, 2018)

RM-MN said:


> V-belts are specified by their width, length, and the amount of power they can transmit.  Measure the width of the pulleys as the belt should be just slightly proud of them when seated.  Then measure the distance around the path the belt takes.  Now check the rating of the motor to find the power.  From that info you can get a belt that will fit.




Theres two belts, a V belt, and a timing belt that is yellow in color. From his description, it sounded like the timing belt, which LMS sells.


----------



## jagness (Mar 29, 2018)

Littlemachineshop told me they don't have it, but gave me the info I needed to order one elsewhere. Hope it arrives soon. I was right in the middle of a project when the belt broke.


----------

